
Show HN: MelodyScript, a DSL for writing melodies with chords - pjdorrell
https://github.com/pdorrell/melody_scripter
======
meggar
Cool. It looks like the 4th bar of Yankee Doodle is missing a beat though: "|
[C] c2 [G7] b |"

~~~
pjdorrell
It is correct as is, but ...

I realise that I haven't properly documented the rule that applies for note
lengths, which is that the first note in the song and in each bar default to 1
beat, and all other notes default to the length of the previous note.

Also, if you write a song and the note lengths in a bar don't add up to the
correct bar length, then Melody Scripter will give you a parse error.

